# Urgent foster care needed for 2 cats



## Caroline Lindley (Apr 22, 2016)

My daughter has two male half Bengal cats (brothers) and urgently needs someone to foster them for 4 months as she has to go to USA mid May. Unfortunately I cannot assist as I already have a male cat. We are in Leeds, Yorkshire. Can anyone help. All costs covered and a small fee offered.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Caroline I think you will find that the vast majority of members on here already have cats of their own so would be in no better position than your self to home the cats.
Can you really not fit them into your house at all? Even if it came to building an outside shed with run for them?
The other option would be long term stay in a cattery


----------

